# Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote



## Pointer freak (17. Januar 2014)

Hey,
ich habe mir vor vor kurzem einen Minn Kota 80 gekauft und dazu 2 x 100 Ah Batterien Boot ist ein Lorsby 480 A.
meine fragen nun in wie weit kann ich der Batterie anzeige vom Motor vertrauen oder ist es sinnvoler mit einem Voltmeter die Stromstärke der Batterien zu Messen ? Da ich die 2 Batterien ganz hinten hingestellt habe dazu noch der Motor und die Person die ihn Steuert macht es sinn die Batterien nach vorne zu stellen ? oder eher wie muss ein Boot vom "Gepäck" her beladen sein damit man die Maximale Geschwindigkeit bekommt?

LG    |wavey:


----------



## hajo_s (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote*

Akkus nach vorn macht sicher Sinn. Zur Reichweite kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich fahre einen Torqeedo. Was der anzeigt, ist Gesetz


----------



## ulf (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote*

Hallo

Da Du mit dem E-Motor eh nur in Verdrängerfahrt unterwegs bist, gilt "Länge läuft". Sprich wenn das Boot möglichst gleichmäßig im Wasser liegt, sollte es besser laufen, als wenn (übertrieben) nur die hintere Hälfte im Wasser liegt. Es kommt aber auch ein wenig auf die Rumpfform an. Also Batterien nach vorn.

Den Ladezustand der Batterien nur über die Spannung zu messen ist nicht möglich. Zu groß sind da die Unterschiede ob mit oder ohne Last, ob warm oder kalt usw. Der einzig sinnvolle Weg wäre die entnommenen Ah zu summieren. Das geht aber nicht einfach mit einem Multimeter.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stxkx1978 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote*

Habe den Traxxis 80.
Habe bei meinem Aluma die Batterien im Heck.
Es macht bei dem V-Kiel keinen Sinn den noch tiefer ins Wasser zu drücken.

Musst Du ausprobieren.Navi oder GPS_App einschalten Batterien nach vorne Vollgas,und danach nach hinten und nochmal das ganze.
Bei meinem Schlauchboot machte es mehr Sinn die Batterien in die Mitte zu setzen. 

Wenn die Anzeige "Halb" anzeigt,nicht mehr weiterfahren.
Sonst kommst Du unter 12V pro Batterie.
Der Motor ist Super sparsam.
Am Rhein habe ich eine 65ah Bank,da zeigt der noch nach nem Tag alle 4 Balken an.10ah Ladegerät schaltete auch nach 3 Stunden in der Regel ab.

An dem Möhnesee hatte ich im letzten Jahr 3 solcher Bänke im Boot.Beim Schleppen mit 50% Fahrleistung war ich locker 5-6std am Schleppen.Das waren dann 3,5-4kmh,je nach Wind.
Vollgas machst Du natürlich kurzen Prozess mit den Battereien.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Pointer freak (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote*

Danke schonmal für die super Antworten  #6
die Batterien kann ich laut Angaben vom verkäufer max bis 11,2 V benutzen (www.mybait.de) nur wann messe ich die Spannung ja klar wenn ich kurz Gas gebe fällt diese und nach einer weile regerieren sie sich wieder wann weiß ich zuverlässig das schluss ist bevor ich sie tiefentlade?..


----------



## ulf (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote*

Hallo

bei 11,2V im Ruhezustand ist die Batterie schon sehr sehr tief entladen. Unter Last kann man das schlecht beurteilen, weil man dann den Strom genau wissen muß und auch den Innenwiderstand der Batterie. Der ist wiederum abhänging vom Alter und Ladezustand.
Such mal mit Google Bildersuche nach "ladezustand bleiakku". Da findest Du recht viele Tabellen und Grafiken, wie sich die Spannung beim laden/entladen verhält.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stxkx1978 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote*

Also ich hatte bei 2 Balken auf dem Motor noch 11,7V
Dies ist für meine Batterien definitiv zu tief entladen.
Ich bin damals noch in dem zustand weitergefahren weil ich dachte 2 Balken noch alles im grünen Bereich.
Hatte es erst gesehen als ich dann nachgemessen hatte.
Derwar da möglicherweise auch schon kurz vor einem Balken. 
Daher mach ich wenn er von 3 auf 2 fällt schluss und hänge die nächste Batteriebank an

Ich würde es einfach mal testen wie es aussieht wenn ein Balken fehlt,und noch der 2te.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Pointer freak (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 80 / Gewichtsverlagerung Boote*

Ok also beim ersten mal fahren bis "an die grenze" bei mir dann 11,2 V laut angabe: http://www.mybait.de/Bootszubehoer/...atterie-12V-105Ah-Longlife-Silicon--1074.html  mit der batterieanzeige vom motor vergleichen und fertig


----------

